# يا سلام علي رقة الشباب هع هع هع



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

قال لها: أتشعري بالبرد؟

قالت: نعم
.
....
...................
........
..........
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
لطشها كـــــف .. وقالها مش قلتلك البسي جاكيت


يا سلام رقة اخر حاجه يا شباب ههههههه:08:​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 مارس 2011)

فعلا رقيق!!! ههههههههههههه
كده كثير على الشباب:new6: ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر

دي عينة بسيطة والباقية تأتي ههههههههه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه معاة حق ملبساش جاكيت لية فى عز البرد :ranting:


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

ده لو انا اقتلها

ايه يعني مش الابسة جاكيت في نص البرد 

ههههههههههههههه بجد تحفة يا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> ههههههههههه معاة حق ملبساش جاكيت لية فى عز البرد :ranting:


 

هههههههههه ميرسي ليك علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ده لو انا اقتلها
> 
> ايه يعني مش الابسة جاكيت في نص البرد
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه

نورت يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## soso a (16 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههه

ده باين على من أخواتنا الصعيده ولا ايه 
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه رقة خطييييييييييييييييرة*


----------



## sparrow (16 مارس 2011)

العنوان فطسني من الضحك 
هع هع هع 
هههههههههه جميله اووي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

*ايييييييييييييييييه الرقه دي
ايييييييييييييييه الرومانسيه دييييييييي
اييييييييييييييييييييييه العينه دي اللي لازملها حرق
ياريت تقولينا عملت ايه 
لو معملتش هاتيه هنا نعمل الواجب معاه ويبقى عبره لغيرو في الرقه
*


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2011)

*ما تطلتش احسن ما تاخد برد هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه هيا دى الرجاله والا بلاش
بس بجد جامده  
شكرا يا روزى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> ده باين على من أخواتنا الصعيده ولا ايه
> *​




ههههههههههههه علي نفسه هيضرب بردو هههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه رقة خطييييييييييييييييرة*




هههههه جدا جدا هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا عسوله


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> العنوان فطسني من الضحك
> هع هع هع
> هههههههههه جميله اووي




ههههههههه يا كسوفي اخجلتم تواضعنا يا حبي

اصل العنوان من وحي خيالي ههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ايييييييييييييييييه الرقه دي
> ايييييييييييييييه الرومانسيه دييييييييي
> اييييييييييييييييييييييه العينه دي اللي لازملها حرق
> ياريت تقولينا عملت ايه
> ...




هههههههههه لالالالالالا اكيد قامت معاه بالواجب 

وبردو المفروض يجي نكمل احنا الواجب هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ما تطلتش احسن ما تاخد برد هههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا تصدق فكره

بس انا عندي تاخد برد من اديكم هههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2011)

*انا  شايف ان بقى فى عنصريه فى المنتدى *
*ومش لاقى غير مواضيع للبنات بتلوم فيها الولاد ليه بس كدا *
*مش عارف*
*ربنا يهد القوى *
*وع فكرة مش حلوة يا روزى *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه هيا دى الرجاله والا بلاش
> بس بجد جامده
> شكرا يا روزى
> *​



ههههههههههههههه


نورت يا هيرو


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2011)

_ههههههههههه
عنده حق الراجل 
ماهى مش بتسمع الكلام 
ميرسى روزى 

_​


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

نورت يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## treaz (17 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه رقيق رقيق يااااروزى بجد تغور الرقة الى بالشكل دة


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## هالة الحب (24 أبريل 2011)

يعنى كان عندها وقالت لأ


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا هاله


----------



## النهيسى (2 مايو 2011)

يا ريتها ما جاوبته
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## عماد+سامى (4 مايو 2011)

اكيد الرقة دى مش قى مصر لان الشباب المصري ما بيعرفش يضرب قبل الجواز


----------



## tamav maria (4 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> قال لها: أتشعري بالبرد؟
> 
> قالت: نعم
> .
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب بيت دي رقه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> يا ريتها ما جاوبته
> ههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> اكيد الرقة دى مش قى مصر لان الشباب المصري ما بيعرفش يضرب قبل الجواز




هههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يخرب بيت دي رقه




هههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمره


----------



## مريم12 (24 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
حاااسب حاااسب شوية رقة وقعوا منك
ههههههههههههه

ميرررسى يا سكرة 
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## tamav maria (24 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هما كده مفتريين وما عندهمش تفاهم
ميرسي ياقمره


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حاااسب حاااسب شوية رقة وقعوا منك
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه اه يحاسب فعلا من الرومانسية ههههههههه

نورتي يا مريومه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هما كده مفتريين وما عندهمش تفاهم
> ميرسي ياقمره




ههههههههههه كله واخدها عافية وعضلات ههههههههه

نورتي يا نيتا


----------



## باسبوسا (5 يونيو 2011)

ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى اوى يا روزى تسلم ايدك


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

تسلمي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
رقيق فعلا 
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي حببتي ​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------

